# Sakura vs Luffy



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

*Restrictions: Luffy Can't use G3, Sakura can't use Katsuya.*
Knowledge: Basic
Distance: 60m
Location: Fishman Island Arena

*Scenario 2: No Restrictions*

I thought this would be interesting because they both have a pretty similar fighting style. And because they both have similar stats, I know that this won't be less than mid diff for either side. Luffy is just faster in G2, but Sakura's strength topples Luffy's. Sakura's durability normally wouldn't match Luffy's but with byakugou she can regenerate all of his attacks (because he doesn't have any mortally blowing moves like top tier naruto chars do (just blunt damage, which she could recover from))


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 24, 2015)

Luffy murks.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2015)

Became too old for this


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

Please answer seriously. Even if (for some reason to u) it's a stomp. say stomp and move on.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 24, 2015)

Luffy is lot faster considering he can keep with dofla strings and a tad stronger than her.
I would say godtsuyu soloes but luffy cracks her head before she does anything


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

She can regen from that btw. I already mentioned that in Op  if u bothered reading it all.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

> ((because he doesn't have any mortally blowing moves like top tier naruto chars do (just blunt damage, which she could recover from)))



Blunt damage can result in a mortal blow.... just saying...


only way sakura can win is godsuyu.... but Luffy can blitz her from starting distance due to the gap in speed..


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 24, 2015)

What is sakura's DC at anyways. Curious.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 24, 2015)

The only thing Sakura has that's comparable to Luffy is striking and maybe lifting strength. Luffy dominates literally every other stat other than regen (which is a moot point since he can one-shot her with any move worth a damn). He stomps her before she can move.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 24, 2015)

Pls, stop with the goddamn Sakura threads


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 24, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Pls, stop with the goddamn Sakura threads



Ask for that, and there will be more sakura and nami threads.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

> What is sakura's DC at anyways. Curious.


More or less around town level  from what I recall.

Currently Luffy is in the megaton's due to scaling to Zoro's newest feat.


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> More or less around town level  from what I recall.
> 
> Currently Luffy is in the megaton's due to scaling to Zoro's newest feat.



Only asked since it says City level in the OBD. Was gonna ask for the calc or if it was a scaling or something.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2015)

It was from her own feat, Not sure if city level was accepted though that was contested the last time I heard about it...


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 25, 2015)

Y'all will go to any lengths to hate on sakura and nami. GG


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 25, 2015)

Luffy got this one. He's faster, stronger and G2 can amp his stats 

BTW I don't hate Sakura, but I don't like her either. And I love Nami


----------



## Haro (Mar 25, 2015)

Luffy actually has good feats and isn't useless.

She gets blitzed faster then this thread is locked.


----------



## Alita (Mar 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> More or less around town level  from what I recall.
> 
> Currently Luffy is in the megaton's due to scaling to Zoro's newest feat.


Sakura at her strongest(Without kyuubi cloak.) should be at least city level. 

She loses this since katsuyu is restricted.


----------



## Nyxzer (Mar 25, 2015)

Sakura is multi city block being generous, Luffy is town lvl ... so ....


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 25, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Y'all will go to any lengths to hate on sakura and nami. GG



it's almost like Sakura's not a respectable character or something...
Though honestly, none of this has to do with hate for the characters, despite the fact Nardo DOES enjoy a good stigma as a manga from us.
It all has to do with you making a stomp thread and then using a "Haters" argument to ignore just how stompy it is


----------



## Haro (Mar 25, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Y'all will go to any lengths to hate on sakura and nami. GG



Sakura needs to be something for there to be hate.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 25, 2015)

Can a mod close this? .-.


----------



## Monna (Mar 25, 2015)

Piecesis said:


> Only asked since it says City level in the OBD. Was gonna ask for the calc or if it was a scaling or something.


Probably that clown SSM messing up the Naruto profiles again.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2015)

why is SSM allowed to edit?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 26, 2015)

I think the city level sakura thing is based on her being comparable to Tsunade, whom is stronger than the Raikage, who can physically match Madara's complete Susano'o, that can overpower Gaara's sand, which showed to be stronger than a Bijuu's Physical strength which is small city level.


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 26, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I think the city level sakura thing is based on her being comparable to Tsunade, whom is stronger than the Raikage, who can physically match Madara's complete Susano'o, that can overpower Gaara's sand, which showed to be stronger than a Bijuu's Physical strength which is small city level.



That long ass scaling though


----------



## Monna (Mar 26, 2015)

Sakura scaling to Tsunade is debatable.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 26, 2015)

^ that.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 26, 2015)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sakura scaling to Tsunade is debatable.


Sakura>> Tsunade dumbasses. wtf. are y'all stupid? wtf


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 26, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Sakura>> Tsunade dumbasses. wtf. are y'all stupid? wtf



Oh you big meanie.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 26, 2015)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sakura scaling to Tsunade is debatable.





not really

Sakura is pretty solidly confirmed to shit all over tsunade


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 26, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> not really
> 
> Sakura is pretty solidly confirmed to shit all over tsunade



Finally. a mofo who gets it


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 26, 2015)

Luffy one-shots.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 26, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Sakura>> Tsunade dumbasses. wtf. are y'all stupid? wtf



Can you show a proof of this?
and by proof I mean a proof as feat rather than someone saying she is stronger than Tsunade.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 26, 2015)

Because of obvious hype. She said she was as strong as Tsunade during the war, and she just got better.

And for actual feats, she is faster bcuz of double punching juubi
her reaction rate is better bcuz of dodging kaguya's arms
her blunt strength is stronger bcuz she punched the whole town up, lol


other stuff we can assume she is *at least *on par with tsunade in doing.

therefore she is better than tsunade


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 26, 2015)

>hype
may or may not be true, counting it as actual feat is incorrect.
> said
look at what I asked for
>punching a juubi
that doesn't make you faster, it is probably a feat of distraction and ambush strategy
> reaction speed
I will give you that, she does seem to have better reaction time
> whole town?
Not really it was just the battle field, something which every one at that level was doing in their sleep. 

Tsunade broke a perfect Madara Susanoo, which is an actual feat of strength. 
I don't remember the fight details now but I think she was giving him hard time with Taijutsu. 
Tsunade kept regenerating and was able to keep everyone alive despite being cut in half. Tsunade is a senju remember?
There is no portrayal that Sakura has indeed improved, all we know is that she is now a housewife and cleaning the house. Things like ninjutsu and in her case tai jutsu require constant on field fighting. 
During this Shinobi war, she hardly fought, whereas Tsunade was primary fighter during last shinobi war along side J-Man and Creepmaru.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 26, 2015)

> And for actual feats, she is faster bcuz of double punching juubi -





> that doesn't make you faster, it is probably a feat of destruction and ambush strategy



She didn't punch the actual Juubi. Just saying



> her reaction rate is better bcuz of dodging kaguya's arms



Outlier, Seriously everything Sakura did in Kaguya is practically out of her paygrade which include providing chakra to Obito to empower Kamui...

Nardo and Sauce had trouble outrunning Kaguya.
Nardo's clone which possesses half of all his chakra which includes every tailed beast is not suppose to be lower than Sakura with Byakugo or not
Nardo's 9 Rasenbijudama is stronger than sakura which didn't fazed Kaguya yet sakura's punch damage her horn...

Seriously unless you believe Sakura :> every tailed beast. Those feat are not going to be legit.



> her blunt strength is stronger bcuz she punched the whole town up, lol


Er...... Tsunade is also at that level of strength, She also had a hype of punching a mountain to dust... in part 1...


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> She didn't punch the actual Juubi. Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ThunderCunt said:


> >hype
> may or may not be true, counting it as actual feat is incorrect.
> > said
> look at what I asked for
> ...



thundercunt. double punching means she punched it once then flew at it to punch it again. yeah, i think that's faster than anything tsunade has done.

i was exaggerating when i said town level.

well maybe sakura just shares a reaction rate with them. stop fcking twisting the story. an outlier is a feat. geez.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 26, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> Sakura is pretty solidly confirmed to shit all over tsunade



Actually she isn't. Hashirama just said that it's probable that Sakura's strength exceeded that of Tsunades. The problem with his statement being valid is that he hasn't seen Tsunade since she was Sakura's age, if not younger.

Unless the databook said something regarding this (I haven't bothered paying any attention to any of Sakura's entries.)


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 26, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Actually she isn't. Hashirama just said that it's probable that Sakura's strength exceeded that of Tsunades. The problem with his statement being valid is that he hasn't seen Tsunade since she was Sakura's age, if not younger.
> 
> Unless the databook said something regarding this (I haven't bothered paying any attention to any of Sakura's entries.)



that's not even what he was talking about.

but if we want to get technical, the databook actually recently surprising stated that Adullt Sakura = Adult Sasuke & Adult Naruto


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 26, 2015)

There goes the credibility out of the window.


----------



## Firo (Mar 26, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> but if we want to get technical, the databook actually recently surprising stated that Adullt Sakura = Adult Sasuke & Adult Naruto


 
I'd like to see  this databook.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 26, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> that's not even what he was talking about.
> 
> but if we want to get technical, the databook actually recently surprising stated that Adullt Sakura = Adult Sasuke & Adult Naruto





Sherlōck said:


> There goes the credibility out of the window.



Well, that was fast.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2015)

since when do we care about naruto databooks


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2015)

We used it for the DC of Chou Odama Rasengan (triple digit kilotons from mountain hollowing)...dunno about anything else.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 26, 2015)

lol why do you guys even bother taking this dude seriously


(dpwater=davychan)

he put this in his own sig
he doesnt even deny the fact that hes an autist


----------



## Solar (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't see anything contradicting them being equal.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 26, 2015)

Bern lets not add fire to oil


----------



## Max Thunder (Mar 26, 2015)

hammer said:


> why is SSM allowed to edit?



I'd love to know this.

Not to mention, why are some profiles so heavily biased?

The Naruto profile is full of Naruto dick riding while other profiles in contrast will have derogative info and shit.


----------



## Monna (Mar 26, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> I'd love to know this.
> 
> Not to mention, why are some profiles so heavily biased?
> 
> The Naruto profile is full of Naruto dick riding while other profiles in contrast will have derogative info and shit.


I haven't been involved with the obdwiki since wikispaces, but that sounds like something he would have done. I remember he once edited Hinata's profile to call her "badass" or something of the like but it was quickly reverted. 

Though instead of people complaining about him in random threads like this someone should let nevermind or whoever is in charge nowadays know.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 26, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> I'd love to know this.
> 
> Not to mention, why are some profiles so heavily biased?
> 
> The Naruto profile is full of Naruto dick riding while other profiles in contrast will have derogative info and shit.


Let me know of your complains and ill edit accordinly.
As for SSM i ll pm never.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 26, 2015)

I know a certain someone is going to bitch at me for this buuuuut I can't say I feel anything good will come from leaving this thread open.


----------

